# japan 2011/12 trip



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

we are going to japan late december/jan for 2 weeks.just wondering if anybody has any info on the airfare cost, who they flew with from australia etc etc.. from what i read need to catch a connecting flight from narita/toyko or haneda to sapporo. how much is the flight from narita or haneda to sapporo, and the coach from sapporo to niesko..

also and good accomdation self contained for 4 ppl. what times is best to go there for powder whats the prices like for eating out, is there any supermarket for western food etc etc.. will be taking along a child as well to start his craft lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie_boarder (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend used skijapan, said that it was super easy, not sure about prices but she said they were awesome. 

Thinking of doing a trip that way myself if the risk of getting radiation sickness is nice and low!


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

yeh i think niesko is a bit safe from all the problems from down toyko.. yeh im trying to just put my own package together, gives me more choice and more flexible.. lots of resorts from what i researched just a matter of witch one to stay in, id dare say there all good, but would like some good feed back if any ones been and done it..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i go to japan practically every summer and the round trip from the states usually range from $1200-$1500. not sure if that;s any help. usually the travel agents are the ones that are going to hook you up.

edit: and why go to japan to eat western food? japan has the best food in the world!


----------



## Tez (Mar 14, 2011)

Hakuba slays Niseko!


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

oh well i like ramon soup if that counts... ok hakuba hey. ill research that too..


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would recommend staying in the Hirafu area... that is where most of the restaurants are. If you use Hirafu as your base of operations, you will be able to access the other resorts (Grand Hirafu, Niseko Village, Annupuri, Hanazono) either by crossing the peak (all the resorts are joined at the peak) or by shuttle bus which is free if you have a "All Mountain" lift pass.

The bus from the airport to Niseko will cost you 2300 Yen each way per person.

As for supermarkets, there are 2 convenience stores and a few pricey deli's in Hirafu. If you want a proper supermarket, you'll have to take a 15 min taxi or bus to the adjacent town, Kutchan.

Get ready to have the best ramen you've had in your life


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Lots of good information in this thread so far. I went to Niseko a month ago and I'll add a couple more thoughts. 1. Domestic flights within Japan are usually much cheaper from Haneda than Narita. Air Do and ANA are domestic airlines that go everywhere with good service.
2. Traveling with a child, if you do go to the Niseko area I would recommend taking the bus from Chitose airport to Niseko...make reservations. We didn't and ended up taking the train, which was beautiful, but harder with a kid in tow.
3. Food, you will be able to find Western food if the little one is particular, but there are a lot of japanese foods (such as ramen and udon bowls) that he or she will probably love. 
Have fun planning!


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

yeh thanks for all the infoyeh i read somewere the connecting flights from haneda is cheaper then nartita with specials. but does not apply through certain dates holiday e.g xmas to new year trying to be there for someones birthday, i think searched somewere and found $400.aud e.w haneda to sapporo, now im thinking thats a bit steep and hopefully got it wrong lol.. yeh would like to try alot of japenese cuisine, but you know do the bacon eggs breky thing and munchies.. really just hoping for some epic powder days as never had yet here hopefully it does with in 2 week time frame.. anybody know if early jan is good for powder what dates best for powder.. also wwill be taking a board bag 180cm wondering if the connecting airline has limtits size weight etc etc..


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you spend 2 weeks in Niseko in Jan or Feb (lucky bastage) you will be pretty safe in terms of powder.

You can get bread, yoghurt, fruit, bacon, eggs etc at the either of the 2 convenience stores.

As for the train, definitely agree hhaidar that the train is to be avoided if possible. The scenery is nice and the Airport to Otaru express leg which passes by the coast is fine (discovered that Hokkaido has good surf too !), but the Otaru to Kutchan leg on the local train is a chore. I took the train on my last trip in the beginning of April when the bus stopped running regularly and it is an experience I would prefer not to repeat.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

JU is on point...you can get anything at the convenience stores and Kutchan (15 min away) has full sized supermarket. I actually enjoyed the train..found it quite scenic, but the bus would be much easier with a child in tow!


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

how much was the train and how long did it take?im thinking of connecting flight by air... but i always did want to travel one day on them bullet trainsbut the coach not sure about that, price might be ok, but how long by road anyone know?..


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

The bus costs 2300 Yen and takes about 2.5 hours... it goes point to point and drops you off in the center of Hirafu village.

The train is not a bullet train, just a "regular" train. The whole journey takes around 3 or more hours, probably closer to 4 after you factor in the additional taxi / bus ride from the station to Hirafu. Bear in mind that the train journey has 2 legs, the express train with fewer stops from the airport to Otaru. At Otaru, you have to switch to a local train that stops at every station along the line. I think I had to wait 40 minutes or so at Otaru when switching trains. I think the train cost about 3000 Yen not including the ride from Kutchan to Hirafu.

One reason why the train would be more cumbersome with small children is that you have to carry all your luggage with you, up and down stairs, and onto the train itself (no separate luggage compartment).

Check out the "JR" (Japan Rail) website for more info and train fares / schedules.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone found any good deals on fights as they seam to the most expensive part.

$399 one way is cheapest that I have found.

I am think of going around the end Jan for 5-7 days.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been to Niseko and Hakuba the last 3 years in a row, have booked all my trips through Deep Powder Tours Ski Holidays. They are really helpful and can set you up with a good overall package and have an office in town with translators and ground support while you're there. I've used them 3 years in a row and plan to use them again this coming season.

Those $399 fares will be one way, fly via QLD, land in Osaka and are generally shitty jetstar shittiness. Not to mention they don't run those specials in the winter months.
Nothing flies direct from OZ to Sapporo unfortunately (I ask the DPT guys every year because airlines talk about re introducing that route but never do), you need to get a domestic flight once you arrive. Last 3 years ive flown JAL and Qantas and JAL's service shits all over Qantas, and plus they always hook me up with exit row seats (I'm not even 6 feet tall, but I am a lot taller than the average Japanese person, hot tip)

I'll be back for the 4th time in Feb, probably gonna go for about 12 days shortly after Chinese new year. If you want to know anything about Niseko and Hakuba in particular then ask away =) There are a few other resorts on my hitlist but you simply cannot get bored with the amount of powder Niseko gets.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Reede I'll check them out.


----------

